# NinJam



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

NinJam is an online jamming program that works well IMO,I only experienced lag once out of many connections. 
I have been jumping on once in a while and sometimes it's magic, other times chaotic at best. 

There is a client download as well as a server download for private use, sorta like teamspeak and ventrilo in the gaming community.

You can download it www.cockos.com

see who is on and on what free server: http://ninjam.com/jamfarm/index.php

If you want to jam, let me know when and I'll jump on if I can, just make sure you get it working first, It's easy to setup and there is a forum for help. If there is enough interest here I would gladly help out on the rental of a private server just for forum members.

check it out!

evilGuitar:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool looking software I'll download it when I get back on my own computer..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you imagine the possibilities and technolgy 10 years from now? It's going to be wild.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Can you imagine the possibilities and technolgy 10 years from now? It's going to be wild.


this works damn good right now, needs private messaging and auto volume normalization to make it better, in 10 years the sound quality could be 10 times better with 30mbps fiber optic connections:banana:


----------

